# Robusta is here



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Received a nicely packaged package this morning, very artisan! I am looking forward to trying them but am annoyed, because once again I have received beans from a roaster with no stock identification, batch number, roasted on date or best before date. How the hell are you supposed to know what to do with them?

I have tried ringing but they do not answer, so I have emailed. Unless they can reassure me I will be asking for a refund.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Be interested in your tasting notes, see if they match that description!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you only usually buy coffee with stock identification & batch numbers supplied (separate to roast date & any 'use by' recommendation).

If so, what is the basis of assuming refund is reasonable/required?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Do you only usually buy coffee with stock identification & batch numbers supplied (separate to roast date & any 'use by' recommendation).
> 
> If so, what is the basis of assuming refund is reasonable/required?


I had this battle many years ago. it is a fundamental requirement under Trading Standards law the the company be able to prove when the food item was prepared for their own stock rotation. If they are using the word fresh the word does not exist in trading standards terms but is replaced by what you or I would think the word means. I only buy beans that I know were roasted on an exact date simply because I can then store them and decide when to drink. These beans might have been roasted to order, they might be 6 weeks old. Once they have confirmed in writing I will know what to do.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I dont believe i have ever had a bag with any info relating to batch or stock identification details on, surely a roast date and advice on best by date suffices?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the stock label is for their benefit not mine. You can quote them the number and they can tell you with certainty when it was roasted. Since there is no identity, then they are guessing.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rave do this on the bottom of the bag i think?

Maybe they keep a record of which batch your order came from and no need for adding more labels to bags?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

go to a bakers. Unless the item is served without a bag around it, then everything else has to have an identification system on it. coffee is no different. they cannot prove to me when it was roasted


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I had this battle many years ago. it is a fundamental requirement under Trading Standards law the the company be able to prove when the food item was prepared for their own stock rotation. If they are using the word fresh the word does not exist in trading standards terms but is replaced by what you or I would think the word means. I only buy beans that I know were roasted on an exact date simply because I can then store them and decide when to drink. These beans might have been roasted to order, they might be 6 weeks old. Once they have confirmed in writing I will know what to do.


I can't see the word fresh on the bag anywhere.

How does the word "prepared" factor into the trading standards law, considering we are talking about a product harvested & dried maybe a considerable period prior to roasting?

As to, "How the hell are you supposed to know what to do with them?" I'd suggest grinding them up, introducing them to hot water & see what you get


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How do you know they can not prove when it was roasted?

As per my last comment, they could tag your name and order to a batch which they log?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What are we arguing about? Basic law for food labelling requires either a best before or use until label, to be displayed so the consumer can see it, so they can make a decision on whether to buy it.

*Here at Real Deal Roasters, we hand-roast our coffees, to order, in small batches to ensure your coffee is as fresh and delicious as possible.*


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I just spoke to Emma.

Real deal Roasters will be putting a label on their bags of coffee with the roasted on date and best before date on them in the future.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I just spoke to Emma.
> 
> Real deal Roasters will be putting a label on their bags of coffee with the roasted on date and best before date on them in the future.


ta Jumbo....If they had answered the phone or replied to my emails then I am sure the same outcome would be reached. this was for their benefit, not mine, although the way certain people on here seem to like to have a go at most things I say, makes me wonder at times.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyway, have you tried them yet?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I dont believe i have ever had a bag with any info relating to batch or stock identification details on, surely a roast date and advice on best by date suffices?


It actually is the law... Also there should be traceable identification of where it was roasted.

Of course...I wouldn't exactly be buying robusta to drink???


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good outcome = so let's leave from here


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Anyway, have you tried them yet?


I will not try them until I know when they were roasted. I do not know if Robusta needs rested as long. No point in trying them today if they were roasted friday.....it is not too much to ask is it!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, resting will help bring the flavours out, especially the burnt tyre notes!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ha, I am sure they will be absolutely terrible, but, if I have low expectations, then perhaps, and just perhaps, I maybe pleasantly surprised. I am more inclined to try a couple then mix a bit in with my current crop. I do like a little kick, but rest assured, I will tell you just how good or bad they are!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I tried it last year, even low dosage into another bean didn't really help, you can pick up the taste, more so at the back of your throat, 'acky' i called it!

Funny though when the ex used it to pull a shot, full 18g, she didn't like the result.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

"Syrupy umami (mouthfeel)" doesn't even make any sense.

Then again neither does buying robusta.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I had some top grade robusta at has bean on one if the forum days, it wasn't good so hopefully they've found a way of moving things forward.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

i think there is a good chance it will " power through milk ...."


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

With Robusta, it all depends on how you roast it...really dark and it's horrible....but medium roasted it's sort of unremarkable, very bland and not particularly strong coffee. I'm talking about the top Robustas of course, not the real crap. I used to bring a bag of roasted robust to coffee talks I did years ago. Would make a round of coffees with it...people were surprised, it's just mild and unremarkable at a medium roast. Certainly, I didn't think it was worth the trouble and it adds nothing to a blend..just a cheap filler.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Isn't it typically higher in caffeine - which I guess is a little helpful for some scenarios and as far as I understood it's cheep like the budgie - or am I imagining that? p.s. I have no knowledge of general green coffee prices so it's just something I thought I read somewhere.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> With Robusta, it all depends on how you roast it...really dark and it's horrible....but medium roasted it's sort of unremarkable, very bland and not particularly strong coffee. I'm talking about the top Robustas of course, not the real crap. I used to bring a bag of roasted robust to coffee talks I did years ago. Would make a round of coffees with it...people were surprised, it's just mild and unremarkable at a medium roast. Certainly, I didn't think it was worth the trouble and it adds nothing to a blend..just a cheap filler.


Is it like rusk in a cheap sausage?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

"Syrupy umami" = Marmite









Bought some Robusta greens from Rave last year as an experiment for my brother when weening him off the Italian "L" word, slowly reducing the % in the blend I would roast for him until he had been drinking a 100% arabica for a couple of roasts, then added 30% robusta back in, boy did he moan  ( I did try the rermainder as a straight robusta espresso, not too acky but then didn't dark roast it)

Death wish is a High or 100% robusta which if nothing else gives you the jitters!

Curious to read your thoughts David, if you open.

John


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, my CEado arrived today and I had 6 kilos of rubbish to run through. I then put in 250 gms of Rpbusta and I could not dial it in. The best I got was a 15 second pour which filled an espresso cup to the top but weighed 15 gms, and that was with the burrs on the finest setting. Tomorrow I will try it in the Mythos. I did hear from the roaster who said the beans were roasted on the 2nd, so they ought to be there or there about. I did have one sip, and although clearly not right, it was not an absolute sink shot


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just noticed a batch number on the back of an old Coffee Compass bag. So they do exist even if you might not have noticed them before.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Just noticed a batch number on the back of an old Coffee Compass bag. So they do exist even if you might not have noticed them before.


Thanks but they were not from CC!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I know your quality Robusta beans were not from Coffee Compass. Was merely providing proof that batch numbers do exist on coffee bean bags.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Every CC bag I've ever had has had one of these...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

So do Rave bags. In addition to the label on the front they all carry the roast date, BBE (RD+6m) and the batch code.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

So how is it?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The suspense is killing me on this one


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> The suspense is killing me on this one


Really?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

sorry, I have had to have the concrete floor in my coffee area replaced and everything is amiss. I will use up whats left in my hopper, actually scrub that. I have a spare Mythos that a I am going to list soon, I will use that and report back today/tomorrow


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Really?


literally


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> literally


Actually


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Actually


Totally.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, took me 3 shots to dial in spot on. A really thick, voluminous gloupy pour. Diluted with about 5 ounces of water. Verdict, I will buy this again. An intense, sweet brew.....has an aftertaste but it is not unpleasant. Am very glad to have tried this. I think it would be no good in milk though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Surprised you could taste anything with 5oz of water on top, what was the weight of espresso out the machine?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

17.2 in and roughly 30 out.....I will try it as espresso later but I will have to use an oversized cup as this stuff really expands


----------

